# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  3.3.2 is now LIVE!!

## 7itanium

Thats right folks!

Arthas is now alive and ready to kill in-game!

Hes also dead as far as lore goes.... Who will be the next Lich King you ask?

and the winner is.....

*WARNING- VIDEO IS A SPOILER!!*
[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SnAqdBULRuo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SnAqdBULRuo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]
(didnt see that one coming.. lol)


ALSO.. here are the official patch notes and changes for patch 3.3.2-

PATCH NOTES


Good Luck and happy gaming!!

-7itanium
MMOwned Newsteam

----------


## whitekidney

put in a warning because of the spoiler?

----------


## 7itanium

There :-).. I assumed that was obvious-- but I added it hehe

----------


## Obama

I assume that video sets the story for catclysym?

----------


## Hezpadooka

> I assume that video sets the story for catclysym?


I guess so... I wish i knew what is going on in all this stuff...

----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

****in sweet ass cinimatics!!!

----------


## The Saint

WoW. Thats all that can be said.

----------


## Esset

> put in a warning because of the spoiler?


Haha you couldn't get that part yourself?

----------


## 7itanium

TBH it has nothing to do with cataclysm.. cataclysm is a totally different part of the lore

this is simply closing WOTLK.. and the death of arthas

----------


## Bullymaniac

aw damn i thought Darion would be the next LK

----------


## Jadd

"here are the official patch notes and changes for patch 3.2.2-"

I think you mean 3.3.2  :Stick Out Tongue: 

On-topic: Awesome report, pretty good cinematics.

----------


## JD

Wooow... Spoiler alert! SPOILER ALERT!

----------


## ~OddBall~

Can someone explain lich king to me? xD like the storyline etc.

----------


## JD

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_x5zDCjULw]YouTube - Arthas' Story in 30 Seconds[/ame]

----------


## 7itanium

> Can someone explain lich king to me? xD like the storyline etc.


Arthas was once the son of the king of lordaeron
The plague hit his kingdom and arthas said the only way to stop it was to kill anyone who was infected.. so he did-- but people got pissed

Arthas then killed his father and destroyed lordaeron (now the undercity)

Arthas went to northrend to find his sworn enemy Mal'Ganis

along the way...

Arthas was consumed by evil and found Frostmourne.. a cursed blade-- once he wielded it he became the king of the scourge (Lich King). He ruled as king for a long time-- then died (in the video)

but there always has to be a king... or the scourge can destroy the world--- so someone had to take over

the end

----------


## enclezer

yeah, 8 Season :wave:

----------


## Corrupted_Mind

One of the siliest lore changes in WOTLK, and it was forshadowed last patch in Halls of Reflection.

"There must always be a Lich King" Pfff lol

also how are the Scourge a bigger threat when not being controled? Since it would be logical that when they are controled they have a purpose and a leader and tactics, without that they just charge mindlessly?

----------


## lesmurff

> Arthas was once the son of the king of lordaeron
> The plague hit his kingdom and arthas said the only way to stop it was to kill anyone who was infected.. so he did-- but people got pissed
> 
> Arthas then killed his father and destroyed lordaeron (now the undercity)
> 
> Arthas went to northrend to find his sworn enemy Mal'Ganis
> 
> along the way...
> 
> ...


You messed the story a little  :Smile:  Arthas killed his father after finding Frostmourne.

----------


## Iletsu

IMO great way to continue lore  :Smile:

----------


## Trollblod

Lol, more lich kings.

----------


## Denial is Ok

I call dibs on Arthas old title, "Prince of Darkness"

----------


## qwerty15

the fire guy sitting on the throne = deathwing = bolvar = the new lich king  :Big Grin:

----------


## Moaradin

> One of the siliest lore changes in WOTLK, and it was forshadowed last patch in Halls of Reflection.
> 
> "There must always be a Lich King" Pfff lol
> 
> also how are the Scourge a bigger threat when not being controled? Since it would be logical that when they are controled they have a purpose and a leader and tactics, without that they just charge mindlessly?


Lore changes? Since when was adding lore "changing" it? Before World of Warcraft, I haven't heard one thing about what would happen if the Lich King died. We never knew what would happen. Now that we know, one must take his place.

This is hardly new news TBH. I knew that bolvar was still alive and would become the lich king months before Icecrown came out. So did anyone who plays the game to any endgame level or visits ************ once a week.

Edit: Can't say MMO C H A M P I O N? LOL




> the fire guy sitting on the throne = deathwing = bolvar = the new lich king


err what? Deathwing and Bolvar are two different things. Bolvar was the alliance leader while varian was missing.

Deathwing is a dragon aspect that got corrupted and is being awakened in cataclysm.

----------


## Rigamortis

pretty slick looking, i always love a good storyline...

----------


## Don'tTazeMeBro

Ensidia got world first and yet again it was illegitimate. GG.

----------


## I Hypnotoad I

Best thing is..

I ****ING SAW THIS COMING.
Either him or Saurfang. :P

----------


## Drunne

Damnit, Bolvar and Deathwing are 2 totally different characters ! And no, Bolvar isn't the cause of Cataclysm.

----------


## Zantas

:Smile:  fail at their cinematic cause when Tirion looks at the helmet you can see parts of Arthas body that disappeared with his father a few seconds earlier.

You might think it's Frostmourne that was left behind, but it's not if you look closely.

----------


## Dr. Cheasterfield

*N*eed the Frostmourn on my DeathKnight :drool:

----------


## banmido12

> I assume that video sets the story for catclysym?


nope, Cataclysm is about Deathwing

----------


## The Maffyx

> Damnit, Bolvar and Deathwing are 2 totally different characters ! And no, Bolvar isn't the cause of Cataclysm.


You do realize that dragons can transform into a human like persona. Therefore it could be Deathwing in disguise.

----------


## loketar

> You do realize that dragons can transform into a human like persona. Therefore it could be Deathwing in disguise.


I sincerely hope your being really nit-picky there, it is HIGHLY doubtful that deathwing would turn out to be in disguise as bolvar, it would serve him little to no purpose to become the lich king. scourge want to convert everything to undeath, deathwing wants to kill everything why would he want to kill everything twice? and if it was him in disguise he would just wtf pwn tirion because he could. It doesn't matter where in the world he is, i highly doubt tirion could stand up against a dragon aspect, and on that note i highly doubt 25 level 80's + however many NPC's are in the arthas fight (haven't bothered watching it yet) can stand up to deathwing going by the power-output they are giving him to tear apart azeroth.

----------


## 7itanium

> i highly doubt 25 level 80's + however many NPC's are in the arthas fight (haven't bothered watching it yet) can stand up to deathwing going by the power-output they are giving him to tear apart azeroth.


I agree with you in every aspect of the comment accept this one

I HIGHLY doubt that bolvar is deathwind in disguise... in fact I KNOW he isnt.

on that note tho.... 25 people are gonna have to kill deathwing at some point-- as he is gonna be a boss lol

----------


## The Maffyx

> I sincerely hope your being really nit-picky there, it is HIGHLY doubtful that deathwing would turn out to be in disguise as bolvar, it would serve him little to no purpose to become the lich king. scourge want to convert everything to undeath, deathwing wants to kill everything why would he want to kill everything twice? and if it was him in disguise he would just wtf pwn tirion because he could. It doesn't matter where in the world he is, i highly doubt tirion could stand up against a dragon aspect, and on that note i highly doubt 25 level 80's + however many NPC's are in the arthas fight (haven't bothered watching it yet) can stand up to deathwing going by the power-output they are giving him to tear apart azeroth.


I mean its not highly probably but not impossible. Blizzard has a way of messing up good lore so you never know. But Dragons can shapeshift to a humanlike form.

----------


## Smygelito

> Arthas was once the son of the king of lordaeron
> The plague hit his kingdom and arthas said the only way to stop it was to kill anyone who was infected.. so he did-- but people got pissed
> 
> Arthas then killed his father and destroyed lordaeron (now the undercity)
> 
> Arthas went to northrend to find his sworn enemy Mal'Ganis
> 
> along the way...
> 
> ...


Actually the sword took his soul and made him a servant to the current lich king Ner'zhul. It was the loss of his soul and the new connection to Ner'zhul that made him evil.
By gathering every piece of Ner'zhul's armor (crafted by the Nathrezim) Ner'zul and Arthas became one. Ner'zhul is soul and spirit inside Arthas body.

----------


## Vndead

I didn't see that coming. And I think this is going to be Deathwing..

----------


## 7itanium

I seriously think that all of you thinking this is deathwing, or that there is some connection there are sadly misinformed

Cataclysm is the story of an ancient evil (Deathwing) that gets awakened at the beginning of the expansion, and wreaks havok on azeroth as he is returning to the realm.

an ancient dragon god or whatever he is, isnt going to worry about becoming the lich king.. he wants everything dead period.

NO CONNECTION WHAT SO EVER BETWEEN THE TWO EXPANSIONS

----------


## The Maffyx

> I seriously think that all of you thinking this is deathwing, or that there is some connection there are sadly misinformed
> 
> Cataclysm is the story of an ancient evil (Deathwing) that gets awakened at the beginning of the expansion, and wreaks havok on azeroth as he is returning to the realm.
> 
> an ancient dragon god or whatever he is, isnt going to worry about becoming the lich king.. he wants everything dead period.
> 
> NO CONNECTION WHAT SO EVER BETWEEN THE TWO EXPANSIONS


What I don't understand is that Deathwing was consumed by the Demon Soul. Does that mean it killed him or simply sent him back to the elemental plane or w/e?

----------


## whitenash

Where has the sword gone? He picks up the helmet but not the cursed sword.  :Frown:

----------


## 7itanium

> What I don't understand is that Deathwing was consumed by the Demon Soul. Does that mean it killed him or simply sent him back to the elemental plane or w/e?


[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mXGdMzGLgqw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mXGdMzGLgqw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]


IF his explosion upon returning to the realm of azeroth caused the cataclysm... then how could he have been in azeroth as bolvar before the cataclysm???

HE COULDNT.... its not him lol

----------


## Maydie

Ensidia just downed Arthas,again. this time with Saronite Bombs benched & with alts.
FLAME

----------


## The Maffyx

> [YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mXGdMzGLgqw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mXGdMzGLgqw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]
> 
> 
> IF his explosion upon returning to the realm of azeroth caused the cataclysm... then how could he have been in azeroth as bolvar before the cataclysm???
> 
> HE COULDNT.... its not him lol


Video didn't work for me but I'm not talking about Bolvar anymore. In the books, Rhonin used the Demon Soul on Deathwing. I haven't gone and looked back to see whether it just banished him to another dimension or killed him entirely.

----------


## 7itanium

> Video didn't work for me but I'm not talking about Bolvar anymore. In the books, Rhonin used the Demon Soul on Deathwing. I haven't gone and looked back to see whether it just banished him to another dimension or killed him entirely.


well in the interview from blizzcon that i posted it states the following

Deathwing awoke from his slumber and literally erupted back into the realm of azeroth... causing tidal waves, volcanoes, earthquakes etc etc.... hence the cataclysm expansion.

my point is that if upon returning he "erupted" and caused the cataclysm... then how could he have possibly been anywhere but underground prior to this massive event?

----------


## The Maffyx

> well in the interview from blizzcon that i posted it states the following
> 
> Deathwing awoke from his slumber and literally erupted back into the realm of azeroth... causing tidal waves, volcanoes, earthquakes etc etc.... hence the cataclysm expansion.
> 
> my point is that if upon returning he "erupted" and caused the cataclysm... then how could he have possibly been anywhere but underground prior to this massive event?


Yea I got your point a few post back. I'm talking about what they have written in books doesn't line up with what they're about to release. Unless I'm missing something, Deathwing shouldn't be alive at all.

----------


## Bob_Magic

I do not believe that there is any Connection between Bolvar and Deathwing, but knowing Blizzard this will not be the last we see of Bolvar (Notice the Ner'zhul skin?). He May reappear any time, as we understand it the people of Azeroth believe the "lich King" to be dead, but as there must always be a Lich King, Ner'zhul May indeed drive Bolvar to corruption.

As for Deathwing, there is no possible way he could be Bolvar as we have previously seen him in his humanlike form in Yogg-saron's Mind Chamber as Neltharion (Deathwing). File:YoggNeltharion.jpg - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

does that settle it?

----------


## 7itanium

indeed

thanks for the info

----------


## The Maffyx

> I do not believe that there is any Connection between Bolvar and Deathwing, but knowing Blizzard this will not be the last we see of Bolvar (Notice the Ner'zhul skin?). He May reappear any time, as we understand it the people of Azeroth believe the "lich King" to be dead, but as there must always be a Lich King, Ner'zhul May indeed drive Bolvar to corruption.
> 
> As for Deathwing, there is no possible way he could be Bolvar as we have previously seen him in his humanlike form in Yogg-saron's Mind Chamber as Neltharion (Deathwing). File:YoggNeltharion.jpg - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft
> 
> does that settle it?


Yea it was settled 5 days ago, you guys just can't read so whatever, I'm done with this thread.

----------


## Akirashantogen

awsome video but begs the question will there be a future expansion of the new LK?

----------


## nyaahmaster

is the video from youtube? i'm guessing so because in libya youtube's blocked -.-'

----------

